# Working line or Show line??



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am trying to learn about the difference in shepherds, but none of the answers on google were the answers I was looking for. I was wondering what the differences are between working line and show lines such as temperaments, drives, energy, and protectiveness. Although I think either one could probably be protective I want to know the differences and see what you guys would think would be the best for me. I know it's not for you to decide what is best for me, I was just wondering. Here is my ideal shepherd: smart, fast learner, good at agility, would like to run next me me on my bike, friendly with kids and small animals, cuddly, medium drive for balls or frisbees, loves to swim, excited and likes to play but not overly bonkers, wouldn't mind being in the kennel for no more than 8 hours, would be protective if needed and bark at the door, but not overly aggressive or fearful. That's all I can think of. I will be talking to a show breeder this weekend from TANBARKGSD.COM she also knows other breeders and such and said she would help me any way that she could, so I don't know if she know breeders that breed working line or show lines. She only breeds when they need a pup. Thanks for your help, sorry so long. Just trying to make the right choice.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanbark breeds American Line show dogs.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I just asked the same type of question not too long ago....hopefully this link works  I got some great info back... 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/141576-different-gsd-lines.html


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, I have been talking to he a lot and she asked me to call her, she said if she wasn't breeding she would help me find the right pup. I am just trying to see which is better for me. Can show lines do the same as working line, such as obedience and agility. I am not interested in showing or competition in agility trials, or schutzhund just agility for fun. Would like to swim with him and play some good ball. How are show dogs energy lever and protective instinct?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's not just working or show, there are a number of different types of GSD lines such as American show lines, West German show lines, West German working lines, East German/DDR lines, etc...

Any healthy German Shepherd should be able to do obedience/agility for fun. Some dogs may be better than others at the sports or may be more interested in them though. I would be sure to examine the health of the parents/lines carefully though, make sure they have health testing and certification and the parents/grandparents etc were healthy with no joint or other issues.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, there are a ton of lines. I was just wondering about those. I will defiantly check out the parents. So would you say a show line would be best for me?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Certainly research, and read as much as you can, but nothing beats seeing the different types/lines in person. Allow yourself time to learn/see as much as you can, and you'll be much more satisified with your selection.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been around both working and show line dogs and can tell you within those lines the variation is crazy as far as temperament. Most will tell you the average working line dog is higher drive, but thats not always true. There are plenty of high drive show line animals many who even compete in schutzhund successfully. I would honestly stay away from focusing in on a particular line since you don't have any competitive interest and instead focus on a good breeder. 

Tell them you want a lower drive companion dog, talk about your activity level, and let them tell you if they have a pup that can meet those requirements. My dog is working line a west/DDR mix and within her litter of 10 2 pups were super docile though solid in nerves, 3 were waaaaay high drive and too much dog for me, 2 were normal high drive, and the other 2 were more medium. Zoe is one of the normal high drive pups though honestly in the house she is calm and chill, and outside a total beast


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had West German showlines, American showlines, working lines with lots of East German and also West German predominant working lines. 

There are some generalizations that can be made. But, so much depends on the individual dog. You will want a dog with very strong nerves and some degree of resilience no matter where you go.

If only you were in Missouri now. I would have a great dog for you. I just got her today from a pen where she was dumped. She is under a year and still has a lot of puppyness to her. She is loving and confident. Not easily stressed. Dark black and tan, beautifully marked. She has drive and exhuberance and willingness. She is nicely built and very athletic. What a find!

The thing about a young rescue is that you can see what you are getting and yet they are still young enough to fit easily into your lifestyle and begin any training for competition or just fun activities with. One could even xray hips and elbows and know the orthopedic situation right away.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I so wish I was there now to! I just hope I can find the right pup. I think I have found a great breeder that will help me wheather she has the dog or not. I think she knows people that can help to.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

frillint1 said:


> Yeah, there are a ton of lines. I was just wondering about those. I will defiantly check out the parents. So would you say a show line would be best for me?


I wouldn't say 'best', I think other lines would be fine too. My dog is West German show lines(mostly) for example and she would fit with what you described too.
However I think the American show lines should be fine for that purpose (assuming you like those lines and found a good breeder, which it sounds like you already have done.)


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think TANBARKGSD.COM breeds American and I think her friends do to. I think she would be able to help me a lot and already asked me to call her, mostly because I have been asking a ton of questions lol.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

IMHO: If you not planning to train for schutzhund or any other sport and preffer "good looking dog" over sport or police dog.... you should go with show line, if you select right. West Germany, DDR, Czech Republic and Slovakia are only countries where sire and dame have to have to pass at least schutzhund I test to be breaded and have liter oficially registered. So, if you want to go with show line, hey, you will not go wrong with any of those.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had no clue there were so many lines let alone how to say them lol. Hopefully my breeder will be able to help me pick the best dog. I think I will go with show line. I would only be doing agility for fun and swimming and stuff for fun jogging or biking.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Daphne (andaka) has american show lines and her dogs do it all So YES Am lined dogs can do agility, obed, rally, herding, chase a frisbee, jog, good with kids, all your requirements. 

All dogs are different, you'll find different drives/temperaments within ALL the different lines as well. The KEY is to find a breeder who knows what their producing 
and is able to match a puppy to your lifestyle and expectations.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you it sounds like I will have to find the best breeder


----------



## NHDog00 (9 mo ago)

frillint1 said:


> I am trying to learn about the difference in shepherds, but none of the answers on google were the answers I was looking for. I was wondering what the differences are between working line and show lines such as temperaments, drives, energy, and protectiveness. Although I think either one could probably be protective I want to know the differences and see what you guys would think would be the best for me. I know it's not for you to decide what is best for me, I was just wondering. Here is my ideal shepherd: smart, fast learner, good at agility, would like to run next me me on my bike, friendly with kids and small animals, cuddly, medium drive for balls or frisbees, loves to swim, excited and likes to play but not overly bonkers, wouldn't mind being in the kennel for no more than 8 hours, would be protective if needed and bark at the door, but not overly aggressive or fearful. That's all I can think of. I will be talking to a show breeder this weekend from TANBARKGSD.COM she also knows other breeders and such and said she would help me any way that she could, so I don't know if she know breeders that breed working line or show lines. She only breeds when they need a pup. Thanks for your help, sorry so long. Just trying to make the right choice.



I came across this article in my search on the differences between the 2 types and found it helpful

Working vs. Showline GSD


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

NHDog00 said:


> I came across this article in my search on the differences between the 2 types and found it helpful
> 
> Working vs. Showline GSD


Many of the differences they describe can be male vs female and age. 

Our female WL has an off switch, our male puppy is none stop until he's an over tired devil child. We have seen moments of an off switch in him and are hopeful. 

Bottom line, either line can produce either extreme. Work with a good breeder to find the right dog for your life style and plans.


----------

